
It’s illegal to have an inaccessible website in Norway - ingve
https://medium.com/confrere/its-illegal-to-have-an-inaccessible-website-in-norway-and-that-s-good-news-for-all-of-us-b59a9e929d54
======
emh68
Laws affecting websites, such as accessibility laws and GDPR-like privacy laws
need to be made very carefully, and I feel like they haven't been. They cover
every website, from the largest Fortune 500 website to the smallest Little
Johnny's HTML Homework Assignment page. I worry that future selective
enforcement of these laws could stifle smaller websites that someone disagrees
with. "That's a nice website you have criticizing <government> or
<corporation>, would be a shame if we brought up all the laws you aren't 100%
in compliance with..."

~~~
OscarCunningham
Similar is the time that universities tried to put educational videos online
for free and got sued because they didn't provide subtitles. Now no one can
watch them.

[https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2015/02/12/advocates-
for-d...](https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2015/02/12/advocates-for-deaf-sue-
harvard-mit-over-lack-captioning-free-online-
courses/kRyh3K7VNje9vhOSvjro6N/story.html)

------
sourbloom
Another win with accessibility can be more common interfaces with web pages.
This can make things like web scraping and alternative rendering (firefox's
reader view, cli) much easier to do.

Granted, I think things like html5 was intended to accomplish this with tags
like <article>, but usage is really inconsistent as far as I can tell.

------
somethingabout
Ontario, Canada has some decent laws in this respect, but for now, it seems
weak.

I'm optimistic about federal legislation that has some teeth.

------
DoofusOfDeath
In this case, what does it mean for a website to be "in Norway"?

